# Doug Butcher



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

From July 1963 to May 1965 I was 3/0 on the Federal Steam vessel Northumberland on a quadruple header. We joined in Montreal and brought her home to Hull on the 4th May 1965. Tom Hayward joined us in Sydney on the last leg of this epic.
The 2/0 on that voyage was Doug Butcher and we became close friends as well as working officers. John Thorpe was C/O and John Ayers was the 4/0 however although I would love to hear from either of the other two it is Doug Butcher whom I would very much like to get in contact with.
The last I heard from him he was married and heading to South Africa and Saf Marine.
Are you out there Dougie?!


----------



## dogsbody (May 27, 2006)

*rangitarne*

Hi Mike,
I See From Youre Comments,you Sailed On The Rangitarne, My Uncle, Pop Johnson Was Killed Whilst Serving Aboard This Vessel, 1967 In Kg5, Would You Have Any Crew Photos From 66/67,
I Beleive Pop Was Quartermaster, He Fell Between The Ship & The Quay.
Cheers, Paul. ( Dogsbody )


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Greetings Paul. Sorry to hear of your uncles sad death. 
I was on her from Feb 1961 to Mar 1963 so sadly I cannot help you. 
I don't think he was on there then as most of the quartermasters were all Island men from the west of Scotland.
Regards


----------

